# Stopping/ reducing sweating on DNP



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

Currently running 1 x Yellow magic/ D-hacks 125mg DNP tabs a day (likely overdosed - feel more like 200mg as many others have reported).

I work in a hot/ stuffy environment and as a result of DNP I visibly sweat like mad. I want to keep running DNP however I need to reduce the amount of sweating I do dramatically during the daytime - I don't mind sweating at night. Basically a few q's:

1 - Considering the half life of DNP is 36 hours, would taking doses at 36 hour intervals significantly reduce sweating?

2 - Anyone take their dose in the morning and experience less sweating during the daytime? or whens the best time to take DNP to reduce daytime sweating?

3 - Does taking glycerol and pyruvate actually reduce sweating or is this a myth?

Any other ideas would be appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sweating on dnp is going to happen, you could sleep in a fridge and tis gonna happen. taking ti every 36 hours would probably be worse as you would have less effect at the time then suddenly increase again and the "hit" you first get would feel far worse, still be effective but i wouldnt enjoy the cooling down to normal then ramming back up.

what you could do it take it on a night time, probably a few hours or just before bed to have the main heat and sweating out of the way, it does build up but after taking the enxt 5 hours are usually the worst. thing with taking it at night is you will probably wake up quite tired and dehydrated from losing most of your fluids from sweat, so always keep water next to the bed.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

can't you split the tab so you take half a day a da? or take it EOD/MWF

my problem isnt' sweating. ti's just feeling like utter crap and act like a zombie.


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

yes I could take half a day, but wouldn't that cause a more significant build up of DNP dose?

I'm thinking of doing EoD I'll let everyone know how that turns out


----------



## baronreay (Jul 8, 2013)

i jus take 3 125mg tabs first thing before work sweat in day but get a nice sleep hated the waking up in pools of cold sweat, work is no prob with fan and aircon


----------



## revop0001 (Oct 25, 2011)

not really an option for me sadly :/


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

If you stop sweating while on DNP, that's usually a bad sign as that means your too dehydrated to sweat!

Anyway, I know what you mean...

You are going to feel very warm and sweaty while running DNP, it's just one of the side effects unfortunately. Biggest but most basic tip that helps, is to keep in cool conditions and make use of Air Cons and Fans, also keep yourself hydrated by drinking lots of water! Aim for 5 Liters as a bare minimum.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

> 1 - Considering the half life of DNP is 36 hours, would taking doses at 36 hour intervals significantly reduce sweating?


It wouldn't really change much TBH mate. If your going to go less than 125mg ED, then you would be better off running Clen. (This isn't a figure of speech, if you take 125mg EOD, the metabolic boost of Clen would actually be higher!)



> 2 - Anyone take their dose in the morning and experience less sweating during the daytime? or whens the best time to take DNP to reduce daytime sweating?


Depends on your scenario. I personally take my DNP in the morning because I am in Cool Conditions all day, and making use of fans and Air Con, where it is significantly harder in the night.



> 3 - Does taking glycerol and pyruvate actually reduce sweating or is this a myth?


Glycerol does hydrate you quickly and effectively, but not so effective to the point that you won't sweat.

The DNP side effects are exaggerated, especially sweating. Yes you will sweat, but if you just have a 'usual person's routine' - (Not very active Job, not active apart from the gym) - then you won't really sweat as much as you think, again providing you stay in the right conditions and stay hydrated.


----------

